# Can I use a 67 LeMans to rebuild my 67 GTO.



## ToolmanRR70 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello from a new GTOForum.com member in Arizona.


*I currently own a 67 GTO (242), project car.*

*MY MAIN QUESTION: Can I use a 67 Lemans to rebuild my 67 GTO.*

Are there are a lot of interchangeable parts i can use off the Lemans?

*My 67 GTO:*
• The frame is in perfect shape.
• Engine was replaced out with a 76-ish TransAm 454 V8.
• Trans is a manual Muncie M2? (Can't tell till I break it open.)
• Rear quarters, roof, doors are all in good/fixable shape.
• Interior is missing everything except the rear seat and steering column/wheel.
• Main cabin floor needs new floor patch panels. (Don't need full floor pan replaced)
• Need full trunk pan replaced along with both rear wheel-wells.
• Have both front and rear bumpers (new) but NOT any mounting parts.
• Missing full front grill and all parts that make it up.
• Have both headlights and trim.
• Fuel tank needs replacing.
• I do have both brake lights.
• Has drum front brakes. (Lemans has disks in it)


*The 67 Lemans: *
• Price is around 
• Has full interior. (needs restoration as expected though)
• Had both front and rear bumpers installed on vehicle.
• No rust to speak of.
• No engine or trans. (don't need them anyway).
• Has disk brakes on it. The GTO has drum front brakes.)

Been looking around at parts and figuring out all the pieced I need is a pain. 
I was thinking that using this Lemans would not only offer me parts, but I can see how they were all put together and all the bolts/washers/spacers/etc would be included.

Still teetering if I want to dedicate the time to restore the GTO.
If I don't restore it, I will sell/trade it for a 67 Firebird, V8, Manual.
Your feedback will help me make up my mind.

Thanks everyone.
I will watch for replies and answer your questions if I can.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

if its around 600-1000 buy it

there is more on the parts car that you will need than you realize right now

and a 66 isnt going to help as much ,,, buyin a 67 is the way to go


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ToolmanRR70 said:


> *MY MAIN QUESTION: Can I use a 67 Lemans to rebuild my 67 GTO.*
> 
> Are there are a lot of interchangeable parts i can use off the Lemans?


Yes and yes,


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the board.
As mentioned you can't go wrong with buying the Lemans.
It will not only offer a host of missing bolt-on parts but likely tons of hardware and other little often overlooked bits.
The other good thing is visual reference of assembly. As you take pieces off be sure to record how they were installed.

The Lemans will also offer parts to sell off to support your GTO project. I.E. Hood, Rear Bumper, Grilles and other Lemans only parts.
Not sure about the Disc brakes on the Lemans without checking, I know they were available in '67 just not sure if it was on all models.

Anyhow sounds like you getting ready to have some fun, So consider starting a build post so we all may follow along.
Best of Luck!


----------



## ToolmanRR70 (Nov 5, 2019)

"""If its around 600-1000 buy it."""


Interesting.
Is that really what I should be looking to pay for it?

I see a growing market for GTO clones and would think the Lemans would cost more just for that reason.

I honestly don't know, so any advice (or conformation from others) of your suggested price will be appreciated.


----------



## pcguy (Jul 7, 2014)

:smile3:


----------

